# Upcoming Change to Va Boating Regs for those under 31



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just a heads up for this July 1 change affecting certain power craft. If you and your Personal Water Craft fit in this category....you'll need the certificate. 
Each of *the next 6 years* has upcoming changes according to age as well.

http://www.boatus.org/onlinecourse/statelaws/Virginia.html#Age


----------

